# Gros bug de iTunes lors de la synchronisation



## toinouintrarezo (16 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

Mon probléme, ce n'est peut-etre pas grave, mais toutefois assez embetant survient a chaque fois que je veux synchroniser mon iPod 5,5G.

Ca commance, et au bout de environ 50 a 200 Mo de synchroniser, iTunes bug, quitte et me laisse en plan.. vaec comme seul explication, ca:
Citation
Date/Time: 2009-04-15 20:49:29.090 +0200
OS Version: 10.4.11 (Build 8S165)
Report Version: 4



> Command: iTunes
> Path: /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes
> Parent: WindowServer [63]
> 
> ...



Voila... depuis j'ai tout essayer (enfin apparament pas) mais j'ai fait de mon mieux:

-Remise a zero de mon iPod, avec effacement total
-Effacement total de iTunes puis réinstallation
-Teste sur mon autre session


Et rien de plus que ce message a la noix... si quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit, je serai super heureux, parce que une vie sans musique, surtout quand le bac arrive...très peu pour moi 

Voila merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2009)

Je pense que l'une des chansons ou l'une des videos à transférer sur l'iPOD est vérolée (ça peut être une info dans les tags qui comporte des caractères bizarres, ou une image de pochette dans un format anormal....) ou qu'elle est dans un format que Quicktime n'arrive pas à interpréter.

Essaie de modifier la liste des titres à synchroniser (tu en déselectionnes la moitié) et réessaie.

Si ça ne plante plus, le titre problématique est dans la moitié qui a été désélectionnée. Tu en resélectionne la moitié et tu réessaies.

Si ça plante à nouveau, tu en désélectionnes plus.... jusqu'à identifier LE titre qui pose problème


----------



## toinouintrarezo (17 Avril 2009)

C'est bon, le probléme a été trouver (il se cachait ) quand j'ai lu ton post, ca a fait "tilt"

Dans iTunes il y a une case "synchroniser les imager d'album" j'ai retiré la croix, toute ma zic est synchroniser

Le probléme maintenant et de comprendre le pourquoi... donc si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider....  

merci et a bientot


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2009)

Ben je dirais que le problème vient d'une des images d'album!

Essaie de recocher cette case et d'identifier l'album fautif en synchronisant la bibliothèque par paquets (une fois que tu à trouvé le paquet qui cause le bug, tu redécoupes ce paquet en plus petits paquets que tu synchronises un à un.... jusqu'à identifier LE titre coupable)

Une fois que tu as identifié le titre avec l'image blocante tu la supprimes et tu en mets une autre à la place.


----------

